# Museum Of Socialism, Mount Buzludzha – Bulgaria (March 2010)



## The_Revolution (Apr 4, 2010)

Mount Budludzha is situated within the Shipka Pass in central Bulgaria. The location has historical importance as it was here that Hadzhi Ditmar and his rebels died fighting the Turks in 1868. 23 years later the Buzludzha Congress was held in the same location which led to the formation of the Bulgarian Socialist Party.

A Museum was later constructed at the summit, (1441m/4727ft), to commemorate both events. The large “UFO” housed displays on several levels, a panoramic walkway giving views out across the mountains in all directions and the centrepiece main hall with its murals and large domed ceiling approximately 15m/50ft high. In addition to this there is a large tower with a Red Star emblem, rumoured to be made from rubies which adjoins the main structure.

The museum has been abandoned since 1989 and since then has slowly been stripped of metal and murals. Currently there are no plans to preserve what remains.


----------



## Faing (Apr 5, 2010)

what a great building, looks like on of 007's arch enmies built it.


----------



## Deegee99 (Apr 5, 2010)

Faing said:


> what a great building, looks like on of 007's arch enmies built it.



Exactly what I was thinking as well lololol, what a location.


----------



## worldoftheshadows (Apr 5, 2010)

That is just jaw dropping!.

Need to see it... Badly!...

Dave


----------



## tedster (Apr 5, 2010)

Quite an amazing building, I now know where I want to go on holiday to. Cool Report


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow! Nice post.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 5, 2010)

What an incredible find! Fantastic building and history. Cheers, The Rev...great stuff.


----------



## tom46 (Apr 5, 2010)

that's flipping fantastic!


----------



## homosapien1918 (Apr 8, 2010)

what a cool relic, 007 film set for sure


----------



## DJhooker (Apr 8, 2010)

quite a mad building that, shame it's in a unkept state, and shame socialism has ruined this country.


----------



## smilla (Apr 8, 2010)

*wow!*

..is all I can say. I know we're not supposed to fill up the site with meaningless comments but this place just blows you away. What an absolutely extraordinary find. Very nice set of pictures too. Thanks.


----------



## Curlyben (Apr 8, 2010)

Just WoW !!
Soviet Era architecture at it's most decadent.


----------



## dead pigeon (Apr 9, 2010)

im speechless.......this would be like a photographic pilgrmage for me, astonishing, your composition is magnificent!!


----------

